# New to knitting



## winkatmayo (May 3, 2011)

I am fairly new to this site. I just completed a class for 'The Lucy Bag'. I decided to needle felt the front of it, as well as add a gorgeous ceramic button. I think it is a one of a kind treasure. I did have trouble starting the bag, as I have not mastered dpn's yet. But once I got past that point, it was smooth knitting.


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

Well done, beautiful work.


----------



## Kfmiller (Apr 4, 2011)

That is an awesome job! Keep at it ,cause if you,re new to the knitting game, your future projects are going to be suerb!!!! Go girlfriend...


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I like. Great work. the needle felting really dresses it up.


----------



## winkatmayo (May 3, 2011)

Thank you all for you kind comments! The purse is rather large, so I think when I make another it will be the smaller version of the Lucy Bag.


----------



## fay000 (Mar 20, 2011)

Gorgeous bag wow I would buy that, well done!!!


----------



## kellyrn15 (Feb 11, 2011)

LOVE IT LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!! Great job.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## gramsie (Apr 15, 2011)

WOW


----------



## Edie Frazier (May 4, 2011)

I love this bag. My main question about felting is...how do you know what size the project will be after "shrinking" it?


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful work - very artistic!


----------



## winkatmayo (May 3, 2011)

This is the largest item I ever felted. It took 6 'washes'. You can tell it's felted enough when you're unable to see each separate knitting stitch. I have, in the past, over felted some smaller items, but they can then be integrated into another project. I find that crochet pieces seem to felt quicker than knitted ones...don't know why.


----------



## Edie Frazier (May 4, 2011)

If I knit a 10 inch square. What will the size be after I felt it?


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome!!
Beautiful Work!! :thumbup: 
Myra in Alabama


----------



## winkatmayo (May 3, 2011)

Size of a felted item depends on the yarn, the tightness/looseness of your knitting, and the temp. of your hot water. I suggest you knit a 10 inch square with the yarn you want to use, and measure it after you wash it. That would be the best way to get an exact gauge. I've been needle felting for about 5 years now, just recently started knit/crochet felting. It's an adventure and a surprise every time I take something out of the washer...good luck to you.


----------



## Edie Frazier (May 4, 2011)

Ok...my next question is where do you get the wool. The new "wool" yarn that I see out now is somehow treated not to shrink. 
Are there some brands you can recommend?


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

That is soooo cool... I dont know much about how to felt, but i would LOVE to learn!!! Well done!

terri


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

great job


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely love it. I think I have found the purse I want to make. Great job. Thanks for sharing! Sues4hrts!


----------



## winkatmayo (May 3, 2011)

The purse in the photo was done with Cascade 220 wool yarn. They have a great selection of colors!


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you all for you kind comments! The purse is rather large, so I think when I make another it will be the smaller version of the Lucy Bag.[/quote]

I have made the Lucy Bag. Love mine ,it is red. Bernice


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I ordered the pattern. And have lots of Cascade 220 felting yarn. How many Skeins did you use. I want to make sure I have enough of one color before my pattern arrives! Is it obvious that I'm excited!


----------



## winkatmayo (May 3, 2011)

I made the large Lucy Bag, and used 6 skeins of yarn. I used one strand of one color and one of another. When I felted it, they blended together nicely. The pattern does not call for doubling the yarn. The instructor of the class suggested the idea, and it is quite a substantial bag because of it. Good luck with your bag!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Going to check my Stash! Thank you. sues4hrts


----------



## Joanna (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful work on the needle felting. I have knit one Lucy bag, but I didn't embellish it. You have given me a great idea. Thank you for sharing the picture.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I get Cascade 220 felting yarn on Ebay. Great prices. Also from Webs.com. Good Luck


----------



## Mainleybabs (Mar 24, 2011)

Lovely - I love the needle felting....Haven't tried it yet, but it's on the list.....


----------



## Edie Frazier (May 4, 2011)

Thank you for all of your help. I will check out Cascade 220 wool.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Well done, I love it.


----------



## winkatmayo (May 3, 2011)

I will look forward to seeing your Lucy Bag when you complete its creation!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

winkatmayo said:


> I am fairly new to this site. I just completed a class for 'The Lucy Bag'. I decided to needle felt the front of it, as well as add a gorgeous ceramic button. I think it is a one of a kind treasure. I did have trouble starting the bag, as I have not mastered dpn's yet. But once I got past that point, it was smooth knitting.


Gorgeous bird picture. What is it?


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

mjs said:


> winkatmayo said:
> 
> 
> > I am fairly new to this site. I just completed a class for 'The Lucy Bag'. I decided to needle felt the front of it, as well as add a gorgeous ceramic button. I think it is a one of a kind treasure. I did have trouble starting the bag, as I have not mastered dpn's yet. But once I got past that point, it was smooth knitting.
> ...


Great Job! 
Welcome to the site and she asked my question, What kind of Bird is it? By the way I know this is crazy coinsidence by my Moms name is Wynona and she was told that it is an Indian name. We have seen it spelled different ways but I always thought it was the MN city just Grandma spelled it her way.


----------



## winkatmayo (May 3, 2011)

You are right, Winona is an Indian name! As for the bird, I think it's just a a young male house finch. Not sure. I took the photo out of my computer room window. Any bird people out there that can identify my photo?


----------



## janj (Feb 2, 2011)

I love it. Unique. You mentioned needle felting. What do you mean and how is it done? Thanks for the info,cause it really makes the bag. Jan


winkatmayo said:


> I am fairly new to this site. I just completed a class for 'The Lucy Bag'. I decided to needle felt the front of it, as well as add a gorgeous ceramic button. I think it is a one of a kind treasure. I did have trouble starting the bag, as I have not mastered dpn's yet. But once I got past that point, it was smooth knitting.


----------



## winkatmayo (May 3, 2011)

Needle felting is a technique done with wool roving, or like in my Lucy Bag, I used a beautiful hand dyed yarn. A special barbed needle is used. I learned the technique by watching videos on UTube. I purchased my special needles on Ebay. Hope this information helps.


----------



## durnirt (Mar 3, 2011)

I have this pattern but haven't made it yet. The extra neddle felting is wonderful.


----------

